# kicking ibs in the butt!



## jess2011 (Jun 4, 2011)

First of all i am going to start with my story, some of my challenges, what ive learnt over the years, the cause of my ibs symptoms and then finially and most importantly *how to be rid of it and lead a healthy life!!* i will put lots of links to websites and places to give you information and advice at the bottom of this post so at any point you dont understand im hoping i can explain everything or there will be plenty of sites that will explain it better. When i was about 10 i got constipation a few times and then when i was twelve i started to experience diarrhea and by the age of 13 i started to smell and have unhealthy bowl movements that smelt bad but this was really only the begging as the years went by it got worse and worse i would have severe pains in my lower stomach area, unpredictable bowl movements,a grumbly tummy, fatigue and just felt depressed because i had no idea why my body was behaving this way. after a long time of really keeping it to myself i braved a trip to the doctor and told my symptoms, which was hard i had never said it out loud before. The doctor said to me.. you have ibs stop eating dairy and gluten and then she sent me on my way feeling scared but optimistic i finally thought i would be rid of feeling like #### every day. i quit my job and only left the house if i was feeling ok my ibs had a LOT of control over my life! i had a difficult time completely changing my diet (i have been vegetarian my whole life) but i stopped eating dairy and gluten yet i was still sick everyday i couldn't understand why. i visited a doctor they did a stool test and blood test to see if i was celiac or lactose intolerant all the tests came up fine it would seem that i was healthy and nothing was wrong with me but that was far from the truth. a doctor referred me to a gastroenterologist/ endoscopist i felt very optimistic but he didnt help at all!!! he had no idea what to do with me, these people have experience with people that actually are a celiac or lactose entolerant. DOCTORS CAN NOT HELP!!!! i also had a huge bout of thrush for a long time which is basically candida. i started spending a lot of money on colonics because i felt so light and great after and thought this would be it something to make me feel healthy but after a while even after a colonic i still had diarrhea and all the same problems. coloincs are great but only as a clean slate from then on you have to follow the strict diet i will talk about later on. so i saw a naturopath in training she gave me a little bit of help but she wasn't experienced in ibs or digestive issues or anything like that. then i saw a lady who had 10 years experience in the area and got a lot of help!! so they must be someone with experience! She believed that i had a candida over growth, candida is an infection of fungus which is extremely adaptable and can be found in all areas of the body but most of all it lovesto live in the intestinal tract as its a good tempature, wet and access to your food. Also i believe i have problems with leaky gut which i will put a link at the bottom of places better explaining it than i. so the first step to feeling better is seeing a naturopath but i will give you my advice and tips. *Diet* the first thing you have to change!! so important to be healthy NO MORE- gluten, dairy, yeast or sugar!!!! *sugar is the WORST for you candida thrives off that, 100% NO sugar for say 3 months artificial sweeters included those are just as bad, so coke zero is just as bad as normal coke get me! this includes natural sugars in fruit, no fruit for 3 months!! only a small moderation of berrys. so basicly you have to follow this strictly for 3 months! *always read the ingredients in everything* Processed food= B A D!!! no microwave dinners, NO FAST FOOD its absolute ####!! 100% NO junk food!! that #### is in your unhealthy past! NO coffee or tea, ONLY herbal tea such as peppermint and chamomile. NO alcohol, especially wine and beer as they have a lot of yeast! if you simply cant help yourself VODKA LIME SODA! and only on special occasions and in moderation!! if you get bored with plain old water, make ice tea with a teaspoon of honey remember honey also has naturalsugar in it so keep that in very small amounts also. also i love a bit of lemon in my cold water! there are so many sites that offer recipes and heaps of candida info so get researching and learn as much as you can! stay committed!! it is really hard so on some days have a small moderate treat! take a trip to your vegan and health food store see what kind of gluten, dairy and sugar free goodies you can findbut MODERATE only a small amount when you just cant take being so healthy! but basicly face it bad food will never be apart of your life again if you wanna lead a healthy life style this is it! NO LAXATIVES!!!! those who suffer from constipation- it makes it worse!!! heres my daily routine to keep my body running normally- now ive written a lot and as i tend to do if you have scanned this, *THIS IS IMPORTANT-*in the morning i take x2 bacto-cand GI the brand is medi herb i got this from my naturopath x2 grape seed alternating with x2 capryl tablets so the bacteria doesnt become immune to one thing all the timex2 digest x2 golden seal x2 spirulina tablets (try take atleast 6 a day spread out)super healthy porrage which i make a huge amount of in one go and pop it in the fridge- brown ricemaca poweder chia powder goji berriesL.S.A mx (linseed, sunflower and almond) and then through out the morning or lunch or when ever you have time get a cup fill the bottom with a little water so the powders dont get all stuck at the bottomthen add these- 7.5 ml olive leaf extract 250 ml of magnesium powder1 tablespoon of intestamine 1 tablespoon of phyllium husk powder (increases stool weight perfect for D but not too sure about C)2 tablespoons of pea protein isolate x2 ultra biotic 45 before bed!!! these are excellent probiotics WEBSITES- foods to avoid- http://www.thecandidadiet.com/foodstoavoid.htmfoods to eat- http://www.thecandidadiet.com/foodstoeat.htmgeneral candida info- http://www.candida-yeast-explained.com/index.htmltablets- the capryl and grape seed extract you can get them here, they are a great online pharmacy i got mine in 3 weeks or lessfrom the american based company and im in Australia that was awesome! they are reliable fast and everything is packaged safely love it!! - http://www.evitamins.com/the golden seal, bacto cand gi and digest- http://www.mediherb.com/the olive leaf extract- http://www.olea.com.au/products.htmthe magnesium- http://www.nutrimedicine.com/product-range/nutrimedicine/mag-300-biocomplex.htmlthe psyllium husk is easy to find and health food shops or even the health food section at the shopping centrethe intestamine- http://www.bioceuticals.com.au/product.aspx?function=displayproduct&productid=130the probiotics- THESE ARE THE BEST YOU CAN GET!!!!http://www.bioceuticals.com.au/product.aspx?function=displayproduct&productid=166The pea protein isolate- http://www.vitalgreens.com/the maca poweder, chia powder, goji berries and L.S.A mx can be easily found at a health food store. EMAIL ME at [email protected] if you have questions, need motivation anything! REMEMBER!!! our bodys and ibs are all differnt give it a shot, dont give up!


----------



## allyjellybelly (Aug 16, 2005)

I also am on a healing diet - but it is based only around food and a few basic vitamins so doesn't need so many different products.It avoids grains and seeds (including beans and pulses) completely until the body is healed, because, unless they are properly prepared before consumption the anti-nutrients are not neutralised and can block nutritional up-take.If the diet is followed properly, things like psyllium husk, which can be very abrasive in the gut - and which also contains phytates (anti-nutrients that are found in the grain/seed/bean husks and coatings to prevent premature germination), are not necessary. All grains and seeds should be soaked before use to trigger phytase, the enzyme that neutralizes the phytates (other anti-nutrients are oxalic acid and salicylic acid), which is why ancient and modern non Western diet-based groups still soak them prior to use (they weren't daft, but we are!).One thing I have found very beneficial is sauerkraut. Home-made is best, but the commercially-made - although pasteurized, is also ok. In many countries, fermented vegetables are eaten as condiments with a meal because they aid digestion.You are absolutely right that Candida is an issue for a lot of people - it is driven by antibiotics killing the gut protectors, and all the carbs and sugars in our diet - way too much for our digestion to cope with so the yeasts have a field day! Cutting the processed food, starchy-carbs and sugars is definitely the way to deal with it.Between the Candida, the damaging food, and a lack of nutrition we are in a bit of a mess.....


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow thank you for all this info! I have heard very good things about Olive leaf extract. Thanks for the link You are the first vegan i have ever seen who was able to beat there IBS while remaining vegan.


----------



## Champsleeve (Dec 10, 2008)

Ziggy - I'm also vegan and actually my biggest improvement with IBS was 5 years ago when I went from vegetarian to vegan. Everyone is different though. I've heard some people say the only food they can handle is chicken and rice. I really think dairy is a problem for most people though. I felt so much better overall after I cut it out of my diet. That was one of the foods I never even tried adding back in because the improvement was so dramatic without it. Jess - that was a great post. Hopefully it will inspire everyone not to give up. I've been messing with this for 30 years now (yikes!) and even though I get frustrated at times because I still have a really bad flare about once a year, I try to remember all the good improvements I've made. I still research it constantly and I stay open to new ideas.


----------



## allyjellybelly (Aug 16, 2005)

We're having so many problems with dairy because of the pasteurization. It kills so much good stuff in the milk - the enzymes that would help us digest it, the good bacteria that would support our digestion and create extra nutritional elements for us, and it destroys a lot of the vitamins and other elements too. Done to reputedly kill 'pathogenic' bacteria, which the good guys in the milk would protect us from anyway, it is not doing us any good at all. To have a little boiled milk now and again wouldn't do any harm, but to have heat-treated milk all the time is damaging.We are told milk contains plenty of calcium - yet because of what the pasteurization does, we cannot absorb it. Is it any wonder that the countries with the highest rate of Osteoporosis also consume the most pasteurized milk?Millions of people around the World consume unpasteurized dairy products every day with no problem, and have for thousands of years. Quite why this valuable food asset has been stripped of its real benefits is nothing short of criminal.It is yet another 'dead' food to add to the growing list.....


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

It's funny how having to eliminate something from your diet makes you realize how bad it is for you. I am lactose intolerant (as I feel like I keep posting over and over again) since October and I feel SO much better now that it isn't part of my diet! And do NOT get me wrong, I could eat dairy with every meal - cheese, cheese and more cheese, ice cream for dinner, and since I am a huge baker, butter had a significant spot in my refrigerator. I miss it every day, and I am very wistful about a day I can just eat a grilled cheese in peace, which sad to say will never happen again. BUT - I lost ten pounds being off of dairy, straight away. And another strange thing happened - my constantly stuff/sneezy nose went away. A few weeks later, I realized I could breathe much more easily. No more waking up reaching for tissues. Because, as my doctor informed me, dairy creates TONS of mucus in our bodies (which is vile). Even cows don't ingest as much of their own milk as humans do - we're just not meant for it! Regardless of what path my IBS takes, and whatever enzyme or supplement is invented that would let me eat a Philly cheesesteak again, I have to say, for the sake of my body, I'd have to pass.


----------



## allyjellybelly (Aug 16, 2005)

We are designed to drink milk - even in the Bible God led the Israelites to a 'land flowing with milk and honey' - we just weren't designed to drink pasteurized milk.There are, and have been, thousands of communities around the World who have lived long and healhy lives on dairy products. But they are LIVE beings, eating LIVE food, not the 'dead' stuff that is foisted on us.Sometimes I just HATE our 'civilised' life. Everything good and nutritious has had its LIFE destroyed out of it one way or another, and most people are oblivious to the fact that their food is killing them.....Both my husband and I are gluten intolerant. On this diet I am off all grains, but this week I have made my husband a wheat loaf to eat. Yesterday and today he has relished his first slices of bread in over three years.Last week I read that the reason things like gluten intolerance and celiac disease is on the rise, is because the 'seeds', grains, seeds, beans, pulses and nuts, are not prepared properly. They need to be soaked to trigger the enzymes that break down the natural nutrient blockers in the seeds. If that is not done, when we eat the grains/seeds, the blockers (phytates, oxalates and salicylates) prevent us from being able to absorb the nutrition - not just from the grains, but in the other food we eat too. Because unprepared grains are in virtually everything we eat in some form or another, we are getting the nutrient blockers all the time, and as a result, are getting more and more nutritionally deficient.With bread, traditional bakers would make the bread in the afternoon or oearly evening, leave it to prove overnight, and cook it early the next morning. The long proving allowed time for chemical and enzymatic interactions to occur between the flour, the yeast and the water, to break down the gluten and other elements into substances our bodies can use. Without that minimum 6 hours proving time, those changes don't occur, and the conversion of the gluten is incomplete. That is why it becomes toxic to our bodies and so many people have a problem with it.We have discarded the ancient ways of preparing our food. The have been lost in the melee of profit and speed and modern 'progress' and convenience. And we are suffering for it.So I have made him some bread - properly prepared - proved for 36 hours, and he is loving it. So far, he has shown no reaction to it at all.


----------

